# how much do you think is this?



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

how much do you think is this dog?

description of dog.

excellent dog with high temperament and very high drive. 
He is willing for work, contact with people and super on all 3 phases of IPO. He is also teached to bite to civil suit.
**** loves children! He would be excellent family dog!
**** is suitable for personal protection and as a family dog.

when talking to the breeder, she said she is 14mos old, limited registry/not for breeding.
already trained in IPO and obedience.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I actually did shop around. I've seen trained and well started dogs anywhere from 6,000 to 25,000. Depends on the lines the breeder produced and the reputation of the trainer. 

Any info on his lines, health testing, the breeder, who trained him, has he competed?

I assume you got a price and wanting to make sure it is a legit price?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It probably depends on location some, but a young dog with this kind of training usually sells for no less than $20K, and I've seen them as high as $125K. It largely depends on the training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's just a young dog. At 14 months, that dog is NOT titled yet. He doesn't even have a BH yet. That is not a "trained" dog. It's a dog in training.

"not for breeding" "limited registration" "14 months" which is to young to even do the BH per USCA rules.

Should be priced between $2500-$3500 given he's started training and there is time involved in that. 

But....I'm sure you already have the price from the owner so not sure why you are asking???

What exactly is it you are looking for in a dog and breeder?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Is something wrong with her eyes? It could be the picture but they don't seem very clear.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> That's just a young dog. At 14 months, that dog is NOT titled yet. He doesn't even have a BH yet. That is not a "trained" dog. It's a dog in training.
> 
> "not for breeding" "limited registration" "14 months" which is to young to even do the BH per USCA rules.
> 
> ...


Agree. My well started 5 month old from well titled lines was in the range just mentioned. 



wolfy dog said:


> Is something wrong with her eyes? It could be the picture but they don't seem very clear.


I *think* it is a male dog


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Also, is 14 months a little young to be trained to bite, civil at that? I don't know I am asking as I have heard training for that usually only begins at that age


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A dog at 14 months can certainly have been started in bitework prior to this age. That's common.

But it most certainly is not "trained".

The fact that the dog is "not for breeding" tells me it's being washed out for some reason or another in the sport and is being placed as a pet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CometDog said:


> I *think* it is a male dog


Yep, you are right :blush:


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Comparable dog, without IPO training

Beautiful Black German Shepherd Female For Sale - Adelaide von Prufenpuden


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

nothing wrong with him just that limited cozz they dont want you breeding the dog for the price of 1000 euros plus shipping

sire: WUSV, 3XFCI, IPO3, ZVV3, 5V1/P Kkl 1 
Hip: SV: HD a-normal (a1) - Elbows: Not known DM: clear

pedigree goes back (3 generations) to 4 X 4 X WUSV Antverpa WUSVX4 SCHH3 IPO3 , SG Leefdaalhof WUSV CHAMPION 1999, SCHH3, IPO3, IWR3 

dam: IPO3, ZVV1, FH1 Kkl passed
Hip: 0/0 normal - Elbows: 0/0 normal DM: clear

pedgiree goes (3 generations dont want to go as far as 5)to jipo me, faro policia, naschbarcraft - 1998 WUSV CHAMPION, 2XWUSV, 2XBSP, SCHH3, IPO3, FH2

i wrote this because of my search for a gSD most "reputable breeders" are selling their puppy for $2000.
I found a breeder ovrseas in czech republic that sells their puppies for 700 euros and that 14mo old for 1000 euros.
the kennel has been breeding since 1978, owner was in the military with a german shepherd vborder patrol dog and that's where he started to train and breed GSD's. They own a k9 school and breeds, trains and titles other breeds too

trainers and handlers:
xxxx- trainer, handler

- passed over 25 exams, including IPO 3

- 1st place on Slovak championship of rtw SVV 1

- 2nd place on Slovak championship of rtw SVV 1

- 2nd place on Slovak championship of rtw IPO 1
- 2nd place on Czech championship of rtw IPO 1
- successful police doghanler

xxxxx - trainer, handler

- passed over 50 exams, including IPO 3

- 1st place on Czech national championship of boxers IPO 1

- participation on WCH of boxers IPO 1


this is thought provoking, why is there such a big price difference, even for puppies?
this breeder titles their dogs, checks for genetic diseases and ahs been training since 1978.

i didnt buy the dog on the pic, when i message them on facebook the dog as already sold. i am looking at a different litter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tim_s_adams said:


> Comparable dog, without IPO training
> 
> Beautiful Black German Shepherd Female For Sale - Adelaide von Prufenpuden




Hey...it's a free market system. :rofl:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

R3m0 said:


> nothing wrong with him just that limited cozz they dont want you breeding the dog for the price of 1000 euros plus shipping
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


So you won't pay $1500 - $2000 for a dog in the US from a good breeder. A dog that you can meet and a breeder you can meet prior to purchase. A dog that most likely will come with a contract for genetic issues.

But you will spend $850-$1230 plus shipping on a dog from overseas when it's a known fact that those breeders don't always send what they say they are sending and often sell their washouts to the US?

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

If I was buying a dog in Europe, I would fly there and pick the dog up from the breeder. I would time it for when the BSP, BSZS and BLH are being held and attend the events. Nice thing is they are only a few weeks apart and can be done in one trip. I did that years ago. I would research some of the IPO clubs, call and ask for when their training day is and come and watch. I'm not the kind of person who thinks dogs can be bought over the Internet like lawn ornaments from Amazon.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> So you won't pay $1500 - $2000 for a dog in the US from a good breeder. A dog that you can meet and a breeder you can meet prior to purchase. A dog that most likely will come with a contract for genetic issues.
> 
> But you will spend $850-$1230 plus shipping on a dog from overseas when it's a known fact that those breeders don't always send what they say they are sending and often sell their washouts to the US?
> 
> Good luck with your search.


that dog in the US comes out to $2450 including shipping. i am in florida, there is supposedly no reputable breeders w/in a 5 hr distance from me . 
i dont care about a contract anyways, because 1. even if it comes with a contract i wont be returning it 2. reputable breeders wont pay for its medical bills anyways.

i will spend $1200 shipped, half the price, and if it comes with genetics issues my reasoning is still 1. and 2.

i have a gsd now that came from the porachnici straze bloodline, to xero. chronic ear infection that we can never solve and uti every so often. she already had uti before she was even sent to me at 8 weeks. i probably had spent $6k on her on medical alone in 4 years that's exludding trifexis, brand new chest freezer we purchased for her raw foods, training - the training hurts because i have to drive 2hrs just to train schutzhund for 15mins. i wont mention the breeder as i seen their kennel name here. i told them about the health issues and i never expected them to offer anything. i just wanted to let them know that's it i dont want anything not even monetary compensation. we love her and she is our family and she is our responsibility not the breeders.


the breeder overseas is sending paperworks with DNA to make sure the dog i am buying is from the sire/dam.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

spoke to breeder about sending a washout dog and he said the dogs are microchipped and tattoed and asked me why he would that?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey...if you trust the guy then carry on.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

R3m0 said:


> spoke to breeder about sending a washout dog and he said the dogs are microchipped and tattoed and asked me why he would that?


So, he didn't actually answer your question.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

R3m0 said:


> spoke to breeder about sending a washout dog and he said the dogs are microchipped and tattoed and asked me why he would that?


That's enough proof to you?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

R3m0 said:


> spoke to breeder about sending a washout dog and he said the dogs are microchipped and tattoed and asked me why he would that?


It seems like the breeder just gave you a run-around. He never answered your question, and instead asked one back that might deter you from asking again because you don't want to offend. That right there is enough for me to be hesitant. Ask more questions and insist on real answers, not useless info that had nothing to do with the question in the first place.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What you are asking is if we would buy the dog. My answer is No!


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Castlemaid said:


> So, he didn't actually answer your question.


he did and then some.



wolfy dog said:


> That's enough proof to you?


see above.



Pytheis said:


> It seems like the breeder just gave you a run-around. He never answered your question, and instead asked one back that might deter you from asking again because you don't want to offend. That right there is enough for me to be hesitant. Ask more questions and insist on real answers, not useless info that had nothing to do with the question in the first place.


 i didnt elaborate so you assumed. ok, i got my answer and more.

i actually talked to Rodel from the phillipines, Tamer from dubai who got a puppy from them. The breeder didnt give me their names for referrals, i found them. Rodel got 7 puppies from them thru a span of 4 years, sent me video of the dogs training. 

***REMOVED BY MODERATOR***




LuvShepherds said:


> What you are asking is if we would buy the dog. My answer is No!


of course you won't. i'm not surprise because if the breeder is not mentioned here as a good breeder everyone would say "run away".

case in point, the guy asking about a particular kennel in california, first responses was, website sucks, website not updated, i wouldnt buy from them, wouldn't touch them with a 10ft pole, runaway dont walk, then someone pointed out that he knows the person, that the breeder was one of the youngest in the USa to do schutzhund, then everything is good again.

anyways, my question is not really would you buy the dog if it was you? the intent of my post was to provoke a thought.
why is a czech breeder that goes back to 1978, owns his own dog training school, all their dogs have titles and all 3 trainers of their dog school/kennel has multiple world level competition and brought multiple dogs and mutiple breeds to IPO3 can sell their dogs at a lower price than what we are seeing with american "reputable breeders"?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I answered the question as I saw it. You got several answers about why he is dumping his dog, which is what he seems to be doing. We can guess but the only way to know for sure is to ask him directly and get an answer. He has been breeding 40 years. Maybe it is as simple as he is older and wants to retire.

You don’t know why I answered as I did and you made an incorrect assumption. I would not buy unless I had more information. That is just me. You may want to buy one and it’s your choice.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> I answered the question as I saw it. You got several answers about why he is dumping his dog, which is what he seems to be doing. We can guess but the only way to know for sure is to ask him directly and get an answer. He has been breeding 40 years. Maybe it is as simple as he is older and wants to retire.
> 
> You don’t know why I answered as I did and you made an incorrect assumption. I would not buy unless I had more information. That is just me. You may want to buy one and it’s your choice.


SIRE:
xxxxxxx (deleting name so kennel won't be known, so let us base our would buy or not based on the pedigrees)
IPO 3, HD / ED normal DM:clear

parents/grandparents/greatgrands
Kinski vom Heidhof 
IPO 3, SchH 3, HD / ED normal
Sid vom Haus Pixner 
SchH 3, FH 2, HD / ED normal
Aiax vom Haus Hartmann 
IPO 3, World champion IPO-FH, HD fast normal
Mary vom Haus Pixner 
IPO 1, HD normal
Cora von der Berger Hochburg 
SchH 3, IPO 3, FH 1, HD normal
Aron vom Bracheler See 
SchH 3, HD normal
Form von Karthago 
SchH 3, HD normal
Frettchen Sa-Ina's 
IPO 3, HD / ED normal
Jerry von der Fasanerie 
IPO 3, SchH 3, HD / ED normal
Elliot vom Hambacher Schloßblick 
SchH 3, HD normal
Rika von der Fasanerie 
SchH 3, HD / ED fast normal
Bianka vom Bachtanz 
SchH 3, HD / ED normal
Erko vom Königreich Flieden 
SchH 3, HD normal
Anka vom Bachtanz 
SchH 3, IPO 3, HD normal

DAM:
xxxx
IPO 3, HD / ED normal DM:clear

dams parents/grandparents/greatgrands
Urri z Kuřimského háje 
IPO 3, FH 1, part. WCH FCI and WUSV, HD / ED normal
Maximus Tobani 
IPO 2, SchH 1, HD / ED normal
Bomber vom Wolfsheim 
SchH 3, FH 1, HD / ED normal
Kirby Hartis Bohemia CS
SchH 2, ZVV 1, HD normal
Lacki Balgaro 
ZVV 1, HD normal
Hoky Va-Pe 
IPO 3, SchH 3, ZVV 3, part. WCH WUSV and FCI, HD normal
Areas Balgaro CS 
SchH 1, IPO 1, ZVV 1, HD normal
Judd Gray Wolf-Moravia 
IPO 3, FH 1, ZVV 1, HD / ED normal
Woltair Gaja-Nova 
IPO 3, HD normal
Hasko vom Fern-Tal 
SchH 3, IPO 3, part. WCH WUSV, HD normal
Chira Gaja-Nova 
IPO 3, HD / ED normal
Alexa Moravia Campanella 
IPO 1, FH 2, HD / ED normal
****** von der Mohnwiese 
SchH 3, part. WCH WUSV, HD normal
Jera Jipo-Me CS 
ZVV 1, HD fast normal

EDIT
above is wrong, it is for the litter i am looking at. let me find the one that sold for 1000 euros.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So in 10 days, you have gone from looking for a breeder here in the states, demanding answers on a pedigree for a litter because you had to put down a deposit right away, not knowing what line bred means, not knowing what zvv1 means to being an expert on world championship competitors and pedigrees and developing a disdain for the members of this board.

I think you have all the answers you need. I know I do.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> So in 10 days, you have gone from looking for a breeder here in the states, demanding answers on a pedigree for a litter because you had to put down a deposit right away, not knowing what line bred means, not knowing what zvv1 means to being an expert on world championship competitors and pedigrees and developing a disdain for the members of this board.
> 
> I think you have all the answers you need. I know I do.


imagine in 100 days huh?

as said, this is not my first gsd.
yes i have no idea what zvv1 because i've never looked at pedigree before. i am no expert on world championships, but i can read, it says world champion. i have no idea about lineage or pedigree except that my dog greatgrandfather or perhaps great great is xero prachnici straze that's what it says on the paperworks.

not a disdain , an observation.

i still would like to know why aa czech breeder with multiple titles on world competition level can charge less, care to answer that rather than attacking my 10 days?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Houses cost different prices in different markets too. *kanye shrug*


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Fodder said:


> Houses cost different prices in different markets too. *kanye shrug*


 best answer i got so far other than attacking my 10 day old mastery of pedigrees.

well anything that can be access/bough thru he internet will soon level itself out for others to remain comeptitive. this is not like the 80's where one dealership can charge 5k more for a vehicle comapred to other dealers. we have internets now, it makes the world smaller. i can contact a dealership in needham, ma to see if they can match a price of a car in irvine, ca.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

R3m0 said:


> imagine in 100 days huh?
> 
> as said, this is not my first gsd.
> yes i have no idea what zvv1 because i've never looked at pedigree before. i am no expert on world championships, but i can read, it says world champion. i have no idea about lineage or pedigree except that my dog greatgrandfather or perhaps great great is xero prachnici straze that's what it says on the paperworks.
> ...


Well, of the top of my head general cost of living is about 50% less then in the US. Which means the pups should be half what they cost in the US. They also have a weaker economy and lower median wage, local market would be non existent. Price is roughly one months average salary in Czech, prices in US are about half average monthly salary


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I looked at breeder page. I guess if I wanted a Doberman or Boxer, I might look at them. I don't see multiple titles on world level. I see a couple and they aren't on German Shepherds.


----------



## julbars (Aug 10, 2017)

I bought dogs from Europe and they were high quality dogs and I was happy with them. Yes, it's easy to explain that puppies from Ukraine, Serbia, Poland,,,,etc cost less because of cheaper life.
But....breeders in Germany, Spain and Italy ask LOWER prices than USA so may be our breeders asking too much because market can support that and 'we can't trust breeders abroad'

I understand the expenses to breed real working dogs but it's my observation.

In OP post I do not like restrictions from the breeder - only red flag to me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Of course you can get high quality dogs from Europe. I wouldn't hesitate to get one from Vikar or Barnero or Aritar Bastet, only because I know the breeders of the first two and I know the third has made good on dogs with medical issues for two people who imported from him. 

But you do have to know what you are doing and/or have a connection. Not just see a facebook ad (which is where the litter the OP is interested in is listed) and jump on it without having guidance from someone experienced. The litter does look nice but still that's a huge risk. How many horror stories have you heard of the puppies arriving sick?

As far as the one listed in the OP, the two things that would stop me for pursuing farther is the "trained in IPO" part which I know is half lie (may be in training but certainly not fully trained), and the not for breeding (with the logic being it's because the dog doesn't cost that much). Does the Czech Republic even have limited registration on the paperwork? If the reasoning was that the dog isn't breed worthy then I would agree but when the logic is that the dog is cheap so they don't want him bred then there are many holes in that theory.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Even with all the data you have, there is a piece missing. Maybe the dog is just friggin crazy. I don’t know, but a dog that has the kind of temperament they claim along with everything else, would logically be snapped up by someone who has met him. I would not take a dog myself with that many unknowns based on someone’s word, who I also don’t know anything about. You could be getting what amounts to an expensive rescue, even at a bargain price.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> As far as the one listed in the OP, the two things that would stop me for pursuing farther is the "trained in IPO" part which I know is half lie (may be in training but certainly not fully trained), and the not for breeding (with the logic being it's because the dog doesn't cost that much).


this is the description of the dog "Spike is excellent dog with high temperament and very high drive. He is willing for work, contact with people and super on all 3 phases of IPO. He is also teached to bite to civil suit.
Spike loves children! He would be excellent family dog!
Spike is suitable for personal protection and as a family dog."

when it said super on all 3 ohases on IPO, i thought trained in IPO or training for IPO.









LuvShepherds said:


> Even with all the data you have, there is a piece missing. Maybe the dog is just friggin crazy. I don’t know, but a dog that has the kind of temperament they claim along with everything else, would logically be snapped up by someone who has met him. I would not take a dog myself with that many unknowns based on someone’s word, who I also don’t know anything about. You could be getting what amounts to an expensive rescue, even at a bargain price.


dog sold right away. only way for us to know is to ask the person who bought it.

or ask the person who sold it, i didnt ask as iw as not itnerested on the dog. my post was to provoke a discussion on why are they able to sell a dog/puppy for such a low price compared to USA.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

i asked for the price of the dog, i didnt asked why it wasnt suitable for breeding since i wasnt interested on the dog.
not suitable for breeding i assumed limited registrtion not for breeding.
1000 euro for the dog on the video, i think that's the steal of the year.

***REMOVED BY MODERATOR***


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

R3m0 said:


> this is the description of the dog "Spike is excellent dog with high temperament and very high drive. He is willing for work, contact with people and super on all 3 phases of IPO. He is also teached to bite to civil suit.
> Spike loves children! He would be excellent family dog!
> Spike is suitable for personal protection and as a family dog."
> 
> ...


Nice dog, I bet its cheap because they send you a different dog :wink2:


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Nice dog, I bet its cheap because they send you a different dog :wink2:


probably, but all we have now is assumptions and when people search the itnernet they might come to this page.
so, as not to ruin the reputation of people selling/breeding/training these dogs the only way to know for sure is to ask the seller who bought the dog and then ask the buyer if he/she got the the right dog.
whoever reading this and for the future people who will happen to read this, ask around, do your research, the internet makes the world way smaller then it is.

here's another one 4000euro , suitable for breeding.
Che is dark sable male suitable for sport, breeding or personal protection. He has very high drive and very good temperament. He has strong grip. He is well prepared on protection, he is basically trained on obedience and tracking.
Che is HD normal, ED normal, Spond. 0

Sire: Jaro Ja-He - IPO 3, ZVV 3, paticipation on World championship WUSV and FCI, HD normal
x
Dam: Judd Grey Wolf-Moravia - IPO 3, ZVV 1, FH 1, HD/ED normal


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

And the point is?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So they have an untitled, partially trained dog for sale for 5000? How is that a good deal?
I have one of those already and she ain't worth 5 bucks to anyone but me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> So they have an untitled, partially trained dog for sale for 5000? How is that a good deal?
> I have one of those already and she ain't worth 5 bucks to anyone but me.


It's the same price you would pay here in the States. He hits like a tank, wants to work with the handler and is well started. His heeling needs a lot of work and his targeting could be better. He's not centered on the sleeve but that's just training.

If the thread is about how much cheaper the dogs are overseas, then the examples posted are not proving that point. They are doing the opposite.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok, so the original question was not for help or opinions on lines/value at all, it was a request to debate pricing various dogs in various countries? Pass. I am a Capitalist so a price is good if you are happy with it and people will pay it lol 

OP good luck with your next pup, sounds like you did your research.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> It's the same price you would pay here in the States. He hits like a tank, wants to work with the handler and is well started. His heeling needs a lot of work and his targeting could be better. He's not centered on the sleeve but that's just training.


 let us see a video of your dog doing the same thing at that age?



Sabis mom said:


> So they have an untitled, partially trained dog for sale for 5000? How is that a good deal?


see post #10

the orginal post was 1000euro.



CometDog said:


> OP good luck with your next pup, sounds like you did your research.


thank you. i am in contact with multiple breeders, talked to Gabor he impressed me with his answers, talked to Christina at wendelin farms, Kathy at sequoya and 2 more breeders overseas. if possible i dont want a repeat of the problems we have. we have the perfect dog (came from a breeder recommended on this forum) now except for chronic ear infection - stable, solid nerves, smart, herds the chickens without eating them (i fed them raw including chicken).


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

CometDog said:


> Ok, so the original question was not for help or opinions on lines/value at all, it was a request to debate pricing various dogs in various countries? Pass. I am a Capitalist so a price is good if you are happy with it and people will pay it lol


 it wasn't meant as a debate, it was aactually meant as a discussion on the pricing difference.
i am a capitalist too, i import products from japan to be sold here in the US. However, i can't really overprice these products because then people would just go to rakuten and get the same product at a cheaper price even though i pay 9% import tax. as i said, the internet makes the world smaller, people now have access to products from wherever in the world.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What Is exactly your problem? You want to provoke thought? You want a debate? Or do you just want people to agree with you? Or do you lack reading comprehension?

I said the dog was what you would pay in the states. I critiqued what I saw in the video based on my knowledge. I did not insult the dog. I said that what I saw was just training issues.

As far as the price you posted....That last video was 4000 euros. Which is 5000 dollars. People are responding to that. And....I'll stand by this....What you are posting based on the quality of the dogs And the training level they are at is NOT proving your point that the dogs are cheaper in Europe. Apples to Apples, the charge for the dogs are the same.

Now, I have work to do. Go buy whatever dog you want. It's not my karma.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

R3m0 said:


> *thank you. i am in contact with multiple breeders, talked to Gabor* he impressed me with his answers, talked to Christina at wendelin farms, Kathy at sequoya and 2 more breeders overseas. if possible i dont want a repeat of the problems we have. we have the perfect dog (came from a breeder recommended on this forum) now except for chronic ear infection - stable, solid nerves, smart, herds the chickens without eating them (i fed them raw including chicken).


Name caught my attention! Can you tell me who this is?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I did not understand what the OP wanted, so I answered a different way. It’s fine, discussion is good. For me it’s less about price then about knowing what you are getting when you buy from someone you don’t know. If I ever bought overseas, I would use a reputable broker.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Name caught my attention! Can you tell me who this is?


Perhaps the Gabor from k9imports.com?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Sabis mom

von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | Gabor Szilasi

Highly respected competitor and breeder.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> @Sabis mom
> 
> von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | Gabor Szilasi
> 
> Highly respected competitor and breeder.


I am looking for someone who was a breeder or kennel master whose name is Gabor. I believe he would have been in the former East Germany in the 90's but not sure. Anyway I saw the name and got curious. I don't think this would be the same gentleman though. I could be wrong. I am sort of old and details are sketchy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> I am looking for someone who was a breeder or kennel master whose name is Gabor. I believe he would have been in the former East Germany in the 90's but not sure. Anyway I saw the name and got curious. I don't think this would be the same gentleman though. I could be wrong. I am sort of old and details are sketchy.


Oh....it might be him.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't want to keep hijacking the OP's thread but basically Buds grandfather was an import. His call name was Gabor and I remember being told that it was a nod to the gentleman who he was bought from. I cannot remember the dogs registered name, and although I was told the dogs came out of East Germany, honestly I was 21 and totally distracted by the dogs when we picked them up at the airport. It was very exciting! 
Anyway I have long been curious about the breeding behind him and saw the name...
Probably doesn't matter, but I really loved that dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

R3m0 said:


> let us see a video of your dog doing the same thing at that age?





Jax08 said:


> It's the same price you would pay here in the States. He hits like a tank, wants to work with the handler and is well started. His heeling needs a lot of work and his targeting could be better. He's not centered on the sleeve but that's just training.
> 
> If the thread is about how much cheaper the dogs are overseas, then the examples posted are not proving that point. They are doing the opposite.



I'm with Jax. The dog isn't bad, but nothing you couldn't see at any club. I will post my dog at around that age though since I have no problem putting myself out there. She's not one I consider flashy or showy. She was also a late starter for me. Different style of work as well since we don't do IPO.

Edit: I haven't been doing this for 20, 30 or 40 years either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kimber :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks  Bjorn is going to be so much like her.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> @Sabis mom
> 
> von Tajgetosz German Shepherds | Gabor Szilasi
> 
> Highly respected competitor and breeder.


:grin2:
Thank you. 

Gabor is not from East Germany, although he is German from his mother's side and trained in East Germany for years with Reinhard Linder. He was on the boder patrol in the K9 unit, and competed in IPO there before moving here....

Juggling two males right now for work.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Smithie86 said:


> :grin2:
> Thank you.
> 
> Gabor is not from East Germany, although he is German from his mother's side and trained in East Germany for years with Reinhard Linder. He was on the boder patrol in the K9 unit, and competed in IPO there before moving here....
> ...


I am destined to highjack this thread!

Can you tell me more? I am trying to track down were my dogs grandparents came from. Not for any reason other then that I really loved him and I would love to know where he came from. I never got his papers and all I currently know is that the imported stud went by the call name Gabor, which I was told was the mans name that he came from. No idea if it was a first name, a last name or if he was the breeder, the kennel master or simply an agent.
I can tell you that I was told the dogs were descended from border patrol dogs and I was told my boss paid a lot for the stud and two bitch pups. 
They would have been imported in 90-91?


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> So they have an untitled, partially trained dog for sale for 5000? How is that a good deal?
> I have one of those already and she ain't worth 5 bucks to anyone but me.


:rofl:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

gsdluvr said:


> :rofl:


Always happy to amuse!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

R3m0 said:


> spoke to breeder about sending a washout dog and he said the dogs are microchipped and tattoed and asked me why he would that?


Because nobody over there is going to buy him, that's why. Chips and tatoo's don't have anything to do with temperament. I don't know this breeder, he may sell you the greatest dog in the world, but the reason your getting the skeptical answers is people have seen enough imports that don't live up to the Youtube videos. IPO3 dogs that don't know what a recall or dumbell are. 

I don't know if you still read here op, but there are good reasons to be wary of importing dogs from people you don't know.


----------



## Sladjana Cvijetinovic (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok, those prices are huggggeeee. In Serbia,im talking about puppies only, the highest price for 3 months old is 400 euros. Vaccinated etc, from champion parents. (just to say that one shot here is about 10 euros, and food is from 1-5 euros per kg) i paid mine 100 euros, cose there were 2 left, and breader drop price to get rid of them (didnt bought that, but whatever, i was looking for pet). Rest of puppies where around 200 euros


----------



## Jeffryjennings (Jul 25, 2018)

They would have been imported in 90-91?


----------

